# Αγγλοελληνικό λεξικό των εκδόσεων Πατάκη



## nickel (Aug 13, 2010)

Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες δεν έχω δει, αλλά επειδή ξέρω ότι ετοιμάζεται πολλά χρόνια τώρα (έξι λέει στο ειδησάριο), σπεύδω να αντιγράψω τα σχετικά από την Καθημερινή. 

*Νέο αγγλοελληνικό λεξικό*

Πάνω από 1.100 σελίδες αριθμεί το νέο αγγλο-ελληνικό λεξικό που μόλις κυκλοφόρησε από τον εκδοτικό οίκο «Πατάκης», έπειτα από δουλειά έξι ετών. Με γενικό συντονισμό του Στέφανου Α. Πατάκη και με υπεύθυνο έκδοσης τον Francis Baker, το «Αγγλο-ελληνικό λεξικό Πατάκη» είναι ένα μοντέρνο βοήθημα που περιλαμβάνει περισσότερα από 50.000 αγγλικά λήμματα. Έχουν περιληφθεί και πολλές νέες λέξεις που χρησιμοποιούνται πλέον στην αγγλική γλώσσα από τη χρήση των υπολογιστών και τον κόσμο της νέας τεχνολογίας, γεγονός που το διαφοροποιεί από παλαιότερα λεξικά του είδους. Εχει υποστηριχθεί, όχι αβάσιμα, ότι ενώ πολλές πολύτιμες εγκυκλοπαίδειες στρέφονται σε ψηφιακές εκδόσεις, τα επίτομα ερμηνευτικά λεξικά συνεχίζουν αδιάκοπα τη σχέση τους με το κοινό λόγω της αμεσότητας που διασφαλίζει ο ένας και μοναδικός τόμος. Το λεξικό αυτό κοστίζει 23,90 ευρώ και αυξάνει τον ανταγωνισμό στο είδος, μια και μιλάμε για ένα νέο πνευματικό προϊόν που βγαίνει στην αγορά. Τα λεξικά είναι από μόνα τους μια ολόκληρη επιστήμη και απαιτούν ειδικές γνώσεις οργάνωσης του υλικού. Γι’ αυτό και ο ανταγωνισμός ανάμεσα στους διάφορους εκδότες δεν είναι μόνο στην ποιότητα του επιστημονικού έργου αλλά και στην προβολή αυτής της γνώσης προς το κοινό, ούτως ώστε να είναι εύκολα προσβάσιμη, κατανοητή και ευχάριστη.​


----------

